# eat less in summer?



## Caryn (Dec 2, 2013)

Do hedgehogs eat less in Summer because all our hedgehogs are eating less than usual now but drinking a lot more...


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It's possible they're just hot. What's the temp in their cages?


----------



## Caryn (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm not to sure. They don't have a thermometer.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Where do you live caryn?

I think hedgies pretty much eat the same amount all year round unless they're pregnant, sick or quilling


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You should get a thermometer for each cage you have - it's best to know the actual cage temperature rather than just the room temperature. It can vary depending on location in the room.


----------



## Caryn (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok I will get a thermometer asap. I live in south africa. My hedgies seem to be eating more now...


----------

